# New to me Pathfinder 17T



## jlowens2968 (Jul 28, 2010)

Got this one from an old friend in early July. Just got back from a week in Boca Grande with it...awesome little skiff!

2002 hull and Yamaha 60. Hydraulic steering. Bob's hydraulic jack plate. Lenco tabs. Tower done at Young Boats in Inglis.










Had to have somewhere to sit, so Marine Metals in Williston added a small leaning post.




























Now she's off to the upholstery shop for some cushions.


----------



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

thats a sharp lookin path finder


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Holy cow, those tunnels run uuber skinny without a hyd jackplate, tabs and a tower. I cant imagine with. Just dont stop!!!!!


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

nice and welcome


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

jealous........


----------



## grego (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## jlowens2968 (Jul 28, 2010)

It's definitely scary how shallow it will run...and I've been running a jet foot for the last 10 years

Just got it back from D&R Marine Upholstery in Crystal River with some new ASSets.


----------



## riptide (Dec 31, 2009)

That thing ssssssssssweet , im trying to find one for the right price, did you get rid of the side console or do you still have it?


----------



## jlowens2968 (Jul 28, 2010)

This one came as a center console. The previous owner started the tower and I don't know what happened to the console.


----------



## JW34476 (Mar 24, 2011)

Which bobs jack plate are you running?


----------



## jlowens2968 (Jul 28, 2010)

> Which bobs jack plate are you running?


Bob's "Ultra" jackplate
4" setback, 6" lift, 115hp max


----------



## JW34476 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I've got a 17 tunnel as well and live in Ocala and I'm trying to find someone in the area to make a seat cushion, who did you use for your upholstery work? And BTW I love your setup I've been drooling over your pics! thanks in advance


----------



## jlowens2968 (Jul 28, 2010)

> Thanks for the info. I've got a 17 tunnel as well and live in Ocala and I'm trying to find someone in the area to make a seat cushion, who did you use for your upholstery work? And BTW I love your setup I've been drooling over your pics! thanks in advance


I've always used Roberta at D&R Marine Upholstery in Crystal River. Awesome work. (352) 795-0257


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

thats badass.


----------



## jlowens2968 (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

If it won't run in 4", there is a famous craft in the 4 sale section that will.....


----------



## jlowens2968 (Jul 28, 2010)

> If it won't run in 4", there is a famous craft in the 4 sale section that will.....


I was thinking about talking trade... ;D

With the right combination of jackplate and trim, this boat will run with the skeg above the bottom of the boat...I still would not PURPOSELY try to cross 4" of HARD bottom. I've got a 1650 flat bottom jon boat with a jet outboard that wold bump running that shallow.


----------



## docgreen9 (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice boat Jimmy!!! You hang around Yankee Town area? I usually bang around Crystal River, Ozello are if I see ya I'll give ya a wave.


----------



## jlowens2968 (Jul 28, 2010)

> Nice boat Jimmy!!! You hang around Yankee Town area?  I usually bang around Crystal River, Ozello are if I see ya I'll give ya a wave.


Don't get to Yankeetown much. I grew up in Crystal River so I spend most of my time down there.

Jimmy


----------



## mblackstock (Nov 2, 2011)

who did the welding and what was the cost of everthing with the helm


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

That thing is freaking SICK!!!


----------



## jlowens2968 (Jul 28, 2010)

> who did the welding and what was the cost of everthing with the helm


Marine Metals in Williston does all my aluminum work. The previous owner started the tower and I've added to it so I don't know what the whole thing would cost. I would guess close to $3000 for everything.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

Super nice Pathy! 

I'm going to do something very similar with my next project (Panga, Twin Vee).


----------



## mikeshows (Mar 23, 2012)

looks sweet


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

how were you able to reach the bottom 2 bolts on the transom to install the jack plate? I'm thinking of installing one on mine and it appears that you'd have to cut a access hatch, thx


----------



## jlowens2968 (Jul 28, 2010)

> how were you able to reach the bottom 2 bolts on the transom to install the jack plate?  I'm thinking of installing one on mine and it appears that you'd have to cut a access hatch, thx


I'm sure it's possible, but definately a two man job...and one of them should be small. Luckily for me, Young Boats installed this one for the previous owner.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

> > how were you able to reach the bottom 2 bolts on the transom to install the jack plate?  I'm thinking of installing one on mine and it appears that you'd have to cut a access hatch, thx
> 
> 
> I'm sure it's possible, but definately a two man job...and one of them should be small.  Luckily for me, Young Boats installed this one for the previous owner.


was your rear hatch liner cut for access?


----------



## jlowens2968 (Jul 28, 2010)

Nope. I haven't tried, but I'm sure if someone laid in the back compartment on their back, they could reach around the livewell and get to the bolt heads.


----------



## jlowens2968 (Jul 28, 2010)

Upgrading the trolling motor, I had some holes to fill...










After Young Boats patched up the front deck...


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Sweet ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! love the tower.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Heckuva sweet rig there for sure. Well thought out and very clean lines. 

Mine was a weird riding hull when trimmed up as there was really nothing in the water anymore. A lot of fun once you got used to it, but in tight canals at speed it was white-knuckle stuff! 

Yours has to be even more shallow running with the JP. How well does it handle turns?

Sad to see they aren't making these anymore, I think they'd still sell the heck out of them.


----------



## TC (Feb 15, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## tailnreds (Jun 16, 2007)

When Young boats patched the holes in your deck, where did they get the matching paint and/or how much did they charge for the fix? I have a 15t and can't find the right color


----------



## jlowens2968 (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm not sure if they got it as color or tinted it. I know there's a company in FL that sells all the MBC colors, but can't think of the name. Have you talked to MBC? They should be able to point you in the right direction. 

Jimmy



> When Young boats patched the holes in your deck, where did they get the matching paint and/or how much did they charge for the fix? I have a 15t and can't find the right color


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

a true flats machine...


----------



## tailnreds (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. What part of Florida is MBC in? I'm in Tampa. Thanks for any direction on what to do, I don't know where to go at all. Btw, love your boat man!



> I'm not sure if they got it as color or tinted it. I know there's a company in FL that sells all the MBC colors, but can't think of the name. Have you talked to MBC? They should be able to point you in the right direction.
> 
> Jimmy
> 
> ...


----------



## jlowens2968 (Jul 28, 2010)

MBC is in Ft Pierce. Get ahold of them at www.mbcboats.com and give them your hull ID number. They can give you the color and number. You can look the color up at www.minicraft.com and order from them. 



> Thanks for the reply. What part of Florida is MBC in? I'm in Tampa. Thanks for any direction on what to do, I don't know where to go at all. Btw, love your boat man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tailnreds (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks a lot bro, I really appreciate the info!


----------



## jlowens2968 (Jul 28, 2010)

Had Young Boats make a few changes this winter to gain a little more room in the cockpit…


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Looks good. Love the elevated console on the tunnels. Really freaks you out when your running in spit!!!


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Looks like a gulf shore 17T!!!! Lol

Andy


----------



## Jwalsh38 (Jun 25, 2019)

I know this is a very old post but what ever happened to the mini tower you took off to reconfigure your setup?


----------

